# VIDEO: The Benefits of Plastic Plants



## CameraMan (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey everybody-- just thought I'd share this video discussing the benefits of using plastic plants if real plants just aren't for you right now:






Will be making a video about natural plants in the near future, so if you have any tips or suggestions for content, let me know!

Cheers!


----------

